# Age difference



## thewall (Jan 17, 2012)

Do you guys ever notice how fursonas are often either much younger or older than the people they are based on?  When it comes to your fursona, how big is the age difference between you and your fursona?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine is ageless. Noticably young, but the actual age is simply not defined. (Not too young, though.)

I have another one in mind, but I plan to make him in his late fourties.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

All my characters are the same age as I am. Though Raz will live about 600 years or as long as the oldest greenland shark once found. 600 years is the oldest they have found but they expect to live longer. Weeeeiiiiird


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Mine is ageless. Noticably young, but the actual age is simply not defined. (Not too young, though.)



Same here, although mine is physically around his twenties, probably.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 17, 2012)

My fursona is the same age as me. Almost 29. Why? Because she represents me. Why would I want to be older or younger?


----------



## thewall (Jan 17, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Mine is ageless. Noticably young, but the actual age is simply not defined. (Not too young, though.)
> 
> I have another one in mind, but I plan to make him in his late fourties.



I saw your fursona's reference sheet.  Isn't he 16?


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 17, 2012)

Two of my fursonas are more-or-less the same age as me, the other is a year older. 

Characters that I've played with in the past have usually been a mirror image of me, thus the same age.


----------



## BRN (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine's a pokemon.




Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 17, 2012)

SIX said:


> Mine's a pokemon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What level :V


----------



## Aidy (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine are the same age as me.


----------



## Teal (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine's the same age as me.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 17, 2012)

Another vote for the "same age" camp. 

Have you been looking at cub characters? :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 17, 2012)

same age, unless i feel like my character should be legally drinking

and some of my characters are ~a few~ years younger than me |3c


----------



## Onnes (Jan 17, 2012)

I just assigned mine the same age as myself. Of course, I look at least five years older than I actually am, and the fursona on the other hand appears healthy and youthful for obvious reasons.


----------



## Kaamos (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know, I'd probably make him a few years older than me just for the hell of it. 

Also, I have no idea how long Moogles live or what age they reach maturity, like, at all. Do they even bring up Moogle age in any of the games?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine is my same age.


----------



## shteev (Jan 17, 2012)

Mine's only a couple years older than me, only because I hate being 15.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2012)

thewall said:


> I saw your fursona's reference sheet.  Isn't he 16?



Â¯\(Â°_o)/Â¯

It's an older ref, yo. I haz different plans now.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 17, 2012)

She doesn't really have an age, so, same age.


----------



## brandot (Jan 17, 2012)

he is the same age as me because he is a representation of myself.


----------



## Kitutal (Jan 18, 2012)

Given as he has existed on some level or other entirely within my mind for the last five years or so, he sort of floats around in this general ageless undefined void. But yet, representation of myself and all that, lacking my firm birth date, that means he might as well be the age I feel inside, currently 16 (for various reasons I don't feel like going into right now, I guess I'm just a slow developer). It's a nice enough age, often I wish I really was those half dozen or so years yonger.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 18, 2012)

Same age, though when I RP'd him, I actually made it so he was older by a few years for the sake of making him experienced instead of green as a warrior.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 18, 2012)

Clayton is 21, like me.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 18, 2012)

Fursona's the same age as I am. 

My actual story characters are all over the place, though, which I think is good. I do find it a little more difficult to write characters who are significantly older than myself, though, as I've never been older than I am and it gets a little theoretical.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 18, 2012)

Same age. 24.

Vae is pretty much me, just with rainbow cat parts.


----------



## Blade + Marijke (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm 32.

Marijke is 32.
Blade is 34.

No major age gap.


----------



## Greg (Jan 20, 2012)

Greg's the same as me. Why would a representation of me need to have such significant difference?


----------



## Weremagnus (Jan 20, 2012)

My character has no age!


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine is the same age as me.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 20, 2012)

My characters are ageless, being werebeasts and all.


----------



## Namba (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine has no age.


----------



## Knucxsonia (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm 18 and so is my fursona, lol


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 20, 2012)

My 'sona got no defined age. It's either approx my age or a bit older


----------



## Koronikov (Jan 20, 2012)

my age is is the same where ever, save my other one i've made for lols because i like the year 1988, it's very nice and round


----------



## kobuzero (Jan 20, 2012)

My fursona's are all around my age. The limit that I would put them at is maybe 2 or 3 years older than me.


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 20, 2012)

I haven't solidfied an age. At times he's 18, at others he's my age, 13. Other times, I have no clue.


----------



## Littlerock (Jan 20, 2012)

Several million years. :v


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, about 4 years difference.


----------



## veeno (Jan 20, 2012)

Exact same.

29


----------



## Ley (Jan 21, 2012)

The characters for rp purposes range from 10 to 43. 

The characters for my webcomic range from 13 to 68.

Ley herself just recently had her birthday at 17 sooo :U (Happy birfday to meee)


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 1, 2012)

Age differences strike me as odd considering these are generally reflections of ourselves. Same age.


----------



## Sar (Feb 2, 2012)

I just left it blank, so agelessness.


----------



## Xash (Feb 3, 2012)

mine doesnt have a set age but hes always between 14 and 20 and im 16


----------



## anghellic9 (Feb 3, 2012)

mine's the same age as me as well, since I'm 24, I figured it was a good age. probably keep it the same age as me until I start getting older, then my fursona will start getting younger!


----------

